# Karateka vs. a boxer, some good techniques?



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd also like to do one for other martial arts as well.  What are some good karate techniques that tend to be effective against a boxer?  Theories and ideas are great but experience is best.  Thank you.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 21, 2007)

There's an old saying: never try to out-punch a puncher, or to out-kick a kicker.  

Use low attacks (kicks, sweeps, etc), and if you have to close the distance, don't be afraid to use your shorter range attacks (knees, elbows).  If you have the ability to grapple, then do so.  This way, you can take your opponent out of his comfort zone.  

Don't try to go toe to toe with him, trading blow for blow.  Boxers tend to have deader nerves on the faces, since they've been hit there a good number of times.  Thus, they can shrug off a punch to the face without adverse effects, more often than your average person, who would end up with swelling and yes, even tears (it's a natural response).


----------



## Blindside (Aug 21, 2007)

Keep a high gaurd and pop him in the jimmy, boxers don't like it, but their stance leaves them open all day long.  Also front thrust kicks to the bladder/hip to disrupt.  Work the legs with leg kicks.  Don't play in the punching range, you'll lose, go immediately to clinch, grapple if you can.

Lamont


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Keep a high gaurd and pop him in the jimmy, boxers don't like it, but their stance leaves them open all day long. Also front thrust kicks to the bladder/hip to disrupt. Work the legs with leg kicks. Don't play in the punching range, you'll lose, go immediately to clinch, grapple if you can.
> 
> Lamont


 

I agree with this type of offense.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 21, 2007)

I recently fought a boxer.  He wanted to do pure striking.  One thing that could be useful is utilizing your push or front kicks when you're outside of his range.  If he gets in close, you can get in closer with a clinch and depending on what you're comfortable with throw a barrage of knees and punches.


----------



## chinto (Aug 21, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Keep a high gaurd and pop him in the jimmy, boxers don't like it, but their stance leaves them open all day long. Also front thrust kicks to the bladder/hip to disrupt. Work the legs with leg kicks. Don't play in the punching range, you'll lose, go immediately to clinch, grapple if you can.
> 
> Lamont


 
I agree, that and look to trap and brake things and other wise end it very fast.. a boxer is dangerous. no one hits harder then one.


----------



## aplonis (Aug 21, 2007)

Just read the rules for boxing (or insert name of MA here) and whatever moves are not allowed, do only those. None of their practice will have gone to guard against illegal moves. They'll be expecting it, but won't have practiced, it won't be patterned into their repertoir.

And remember likewise for yourself as this works both ways. A TKDer who spars WTF rules won't have much practice guarding against punches to the head.

At the TKD and TSD schools I liked best, both were self-defence oriented. They insited on controlled contact, or no contact (to given areas) but all were legitimate aiming targets. How else are you going to learn where your guard is open if no one pokes anywhere near to it?


----------



## searcher (Aug 21, 2007)

The best thing to do is use range and try to take his power and speed from him.   Since both power and speed are kept in the hips, kick him in the hip region.   I know most people think going low means kicking the legs or sweeping, but I think we should start looking at the hip region as a target.   Nothing hurts quite like a hip-pointer.   JMO.


BTW-I love the answers to the original post that have been stated already.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 22, 2007)

searcher said:


> The best thing to do is use range and try to take his power and speed from him.   Since both power and speed are kept in the hips, kick him in the hip region.   I know most people think going low means kicking the legs or sweeping, but I think we should start looking at the hip region as a target.   Nothing hurts quite like a hip-pointer.   JMO.



I like this tactic.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Aug 22, 2007)

Target the Kidneys with roundhouse kicks.

_Don Flatt


----------



## Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree with Blindside and Searcher.

I have fought boxers and sparred with them when visited at my old club.  Leg attacks for weakening/taking out the legs/knees and sweeps are very good.  Also with their more front on/square stance front kicks/push kicks can knock them back or out of the ring (as I think Blindside said).

If it is full contact and MMA then if you do get in close and cannot grapple or are not permitted (ie K1 type rules) then if allowed elbows are good but it is hard to beat the experienced boxers in close with their hand speed and combos.

I also found that head kicks are good if you can execute them fast from the front foot, they are of course not used to this and it keeps the distance.  However, I fought an experienced boxer and he was very good at blocking the head kick and twigged to this almost immediately - so not a sure thing as their head blocking is so entrenched.

If it is in close I would almost certainly go to ground with grappling and takedown for ground-and-pound!


----------



## chinto (Aug 22, 2007)

searcher said:


> The best thing to do is use range and try to take his power and speed from him. Since both power and speed are kept in the hips, kick him in the hip region. I know most people think going low means kicking the legs or sweeping, but I think we should start looking at the hip region as a target. Nothing hurts quite like a hip-pointer. JMO.
> 
> 
> BTW-I love the answers to the original post that have been stated already.


 
it difeently has its points.. I would target ankles and knees and groin for kicks and trap and brakes and look to end it by what ever means I can how ever I can fast! the boxers practice getting hit and hit harder then any body out there really.


----------



## searcher (Aug 22, 2007)

chinto said:


> the boxers practice getting hit and hit harder then any body out there really.


 

This is true.   One thing to remember on this is that they condition from the belt line up to take a shot.   They don't worry about below the belt.


----------



## chinto (Aug 23, 2007)

searcher said:


> This is true. One thing to remember on this is that they condition from the belt line up to take a shot. They don't worry about below the belt.


 

screw the " belt line" if I am in a fight it is for survival and not sport!!  I dont train for sport my self, or expect any one else to do so.  If you do that is your choice.  I train for survival and the enjoyment of the training and not for any thing else.

This is NOT a condemnation of those who may train for sport that is their choice and I take no position on that as long as they do not forbid or condemn the Original reaosn that Karate was developed and propogated. ( that being survival and Life and Death Combat!)


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 23, 2007)

chinto said:


> the boxers practice getting hit and hit harder then any body out there really.


 
Kyokushinkai...

As for kicking to the hip, this is one of the only onesI know to work and agree with it wholeheartedly.  As a stop hit, the torso comes forward, off, balance and is vulnerable.  The problem I see is if the boxer plays a defensive game.  Sometimes you can walk into a kick to trade it for a devastating punch.  Boxers don't necessarily train low techniques but they do have some of the strongest legs.


----------



## searcher (Aug 23, 2007)

chinto said:


> screw the " belt line" if I am in a fight it is for survival and not sport!! I dont train for sport my self, or expect any one else to do so. If you do that is your choice. I train for survival and the enjoyment of the training and not for any thing else.
> 
> This is NOT a condemnation of those who may train for sport that is their choice and I take no position on that as long as they do not forbid or condemn the Original reaosn that Karate was developed and propogated. ( that being survival and Life and Death Combat!)


 

I was just making the point that the "below the belt" area is not as conditioned on a boxer, due to the limitations of their sport.   I was not saying that you should stay away from the legs and hips in an encounter.   I thought the way I stated it made it clear.......I guess I was not clear enough.


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2007)

searcher said:


> I was just making the point that the "below the belt" area is not as conditioned on a boxer, due to the limitations of their sport. I was not saying that you should stay away from the legs and hips in an encounter. I thought the way I stated it made it clear.......I guess I was not clear enough.


 

Yes I do understand, I made the statement to point out that  "below the belt is one of the things that meany sport types do train with as a restriction.

I think you are correct that groin and knee kicks and such are a good choice when faceing a boxer.


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Kyokushinkai...
> 
> As for kicking to the hip, this is one of the only onesI know to work and agree with it wholeheartedly. As a stop hit, the torso comes forward, off, balance and is vulnerable. The problem I see is if the boxer plays a defensive game. Sometimes you can walk into a kick to trade it for a devastating punch. Boxers don't necessarily train low techniques but they do have some of the strongest legs.


 
I tend to agree. with a boxer I would not be looking so much for a 'stop hit' as to do a lot of damage as fast and devistating as I could.  Boxers by their nature and training tend to be tough and train to take punishment and trade takeing pain and punishment to diliver that devestating combination of punches.    

I would advise you look to get it over with as decisivly and quicly as you can by dispatching the boxer fast... hell If you got a choice dont get in the fight.. but once its on... survival is what its about in my book.


----------

